# Great Video



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i agree M2G! Have you seen her other videos? I personally love her videoed called "Breathe" I got really inspiried by her videos when i was first having trouble with Vega. Probably not the best to see a professional doing it and then try and do the same (the only thing i did was when Vega would rear, was to turn her head to the side) 

BUT i do love her videos and find her incredibly talented.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's an amazing rider.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, amazing!!!


----------

